# Uni-Gruppe TU Darmstadt



## ChristopherB (5. Februar 2012)

Aus verschiedenen Gründen lege ich die Kommunikationsbasis für die Uni-Gruppe der TU Darmstadt nun ins IBC. 


Die Gruppe existiert schon etwas länger und trifft sich aktuell:

Dienstags, 17 Uhr

am Eingang Hochschulstadion im Lichtwiesenweg in Darmstadt


Gefahren wird nach Lust und Laune n Richtung Frankenstein, im Winter ohne längere Pause und im Sommer gerne auch mal länger als 2-3 Stunden. Eine Anmeldung ist für regelmäßige Teilnehmer über das USZ der TU notwendig. TU externe zahlen einen Förderbeitrag.

Alles weitere gern hier oder per PM.

Sportliche Grüße,
Christopher


----------



## csaxel (6. Februar 2012)

Förderbeitrag?
Da bleibt ma schön unter euch
Ich zahl doch nicht für gemeinsames Radfahren
Und wenn ich euch unterwegs begegne? muß ich dan wegezoll zahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (6. Februar 2012)

Sagen wir so, es ist nicht in meinem Sinne und ich bin dafür nicht verantwortlich, reusltierte aus irgendeinem Streit zwischen Hochschule und TU, wenn du uns zufällig jede Woche im Wald triffst gehörst du da quasi gar nicht zur Gruppe ;-)

Bist also so oder so herzlich willkommen...


----------



## sic_ (6. Februar 2012)

Find ich ne geile Idee mit der Startgebühr 
Vlt treffen wir uns mal zufällig unterwegs.

Anmerkung meiner Freundin (h_da) : "TU is schoi*e aber das Essen is gut "


----------



## noon (6. Februar 2012)

Das mit der Startgebühr ist ja (schätze ich) nur weil es eine offizielle Sportveranstaltung der TU ist. Wäre vllt. sinnvoll hier noch was über den generellen Anspruch der Touren zu sagen. Am Fstein ist ja so einiges möglich...


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2012)

noon schrieb:


> [...] Wäre vllt. sinnvoll hier noch was über den generellen Anspruch der Touren zu sagen. Am Fstein ist ja so einiges möglich...



Leider viel zu wenig richtig anspruchsvolles ...


----------



## Teerlunge (6. Februar 2012)

ChristopherB schrieb:


> ... Förderbeitrag...



klingt für mich wie GEZ...


----------



## ChristopherB (6. Februar 2012)

Der Anspruch variiert bspw. am Frankenstein von Rinne, über Magnetsteine bis zum Funkturmtrail. Je nach Gruppenkonstellation ergibt sich eine unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeit. Im Allgemeinen ist es mit dem ambitionierten Einsatz eines Hardtails ("Cross Country" meinetwegen) ganz gut beschrieben und meist eine lockere Runde, wenn man konditionell ganz gut aufgestellt ist. 

Morgen sollten sich nicht allzu viele in die Kälte wagen wollen, falls jemand also spontan Interesse hat, die Trails sind außerdem gerade schön griffig


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2012)

Funkturm = ambitionierter Einsatz eines CC-Hardtails? 
dann muss ich wohl noch etwas üben (oder das "ambitioniert" gehört kursiv, doppelt unterstrichen und fett gedruckt)!

für alle, die sich von der Startgebühr abschrecken lassen sei auf meine Signatur verwiesen


----------



## noon (7. Februar 2012)

Neulich habe ich ein paar Jungs auf CC HTs runterfahren sehen. Man hat gesehen dass sie mit Stufen nicht so per du waren aber sonst sah es recht solide aus. 

Ich habe ihn zum Spaß mal mit meinem dirtbike versucht, an der einen Bremse ist es nicht unbedingt gescheitert aber die Holyroller haben (logischerweise) gnadenlos versagt. Will sagen, mit der richtigen Bereifung sicherlich mit fast allem fahrbar. Aber man sollte wissen was man tut. Und wirklich Spass machts sicherlich erst mit dem Enduro. Auf jeden Fall einer meiner Lieblingstrails, gäbe es hier nur noch mehr davon.


----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2012)

Hätte ich doch noch ein CC-Hardtail . Aber an richtig knackigen Dingern fehlts dann halt wenn die beiden Felsen (Mtrail und Funkturm weiter unten) gefallen sind... Wenns mal wieder wärmer wird begegne ich Euch mal wenige Meter nach Abfahrt "zufällig" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philluck (7. Februar 2012)

bedeutet für mich als h_Da'ler ich müsste euch einen beitrag zahlen?
ich warte dann oben am spielplatz auf euch


----------



## sic_ (7. Februar 2012)

Als h_DAler wird wohl das doppelte fällig..


----------



## noon (8. Februar 2012)

Da lieber eine h_da Gegenveranstaltung jeden Donnerstag


----------



## csaxel (8. Februar 2012)

was ist den bitte ein h_Da'ler
und h_da


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (8. Februar 2012)

h_Da'ler = Downhiller


----------



## jan84 (8. Februar 2012)

Früher nannte sich das mal FH Darmstadt, da jemand das Ganze "aufwerten" wollte nennt sich das jetzt Hochschule Darmstadt und die Kurzform ist halt h_Da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csaxel (8. Februar 2012)

h_Da'ler = Downhiller 
Bitte erkläre mal wie komme ich den von *h_Da'ler* auf  *Downhiller* 
naja ich bin halt net mehr der jüngste


----------



## Flash_23 (8. Februar 2012)

Also da schließe ich mich doch der h_da Gruppe an, 
will dann aber auch keinen von der TU sehen


----------



## noon (8. Februar 2012)

csaxel schrieb:


> h_Da'ler = Downhiller
> Bitte erkläre mal wie komme ich den von *h_Da'ler* auf  *Downhiller*
> naja ich bin halt net mehr der jüngste



Ich vermute das war nur ein Seitenhieb gegen die TU. Oder gegen die H_DA? Jedenfalls war es nicht ernst gemeint...


----------



## fredyhany (18. Februar 2012)

heee ... chris , keine Berichterstattung ,wie im alten Forum, mehr oder wird derzeit net gefahren? War ja jetzt schon ewig net mehr dabei , aufgrund fehlendem Licht ...


----------



## ChristopherB (19. Februar 2012)

Hey Freddy,

wir fahren! Die Berichterstattung habe ich eingefroren, hatte keine Lust auf die ganzen Trolle hier.


----------



## noon (19. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mich davon nicht beeinträchtigen lassen, das war weil der Thread neu war und jeder mal reinschauen/mitspielen wollte, jetzt wissen alle worum es hier geht und die Aufregung hat sich gelegt. Auch sollte man sich nicht gleich "getrollt" fühlen, das Forum verfügt eben über eine riesen Anzahl Mitglieder, da muss man sich nicht wundern/ärgern wenn etwas am Thema vorbeigeredet wird oder jemand mal dazwischenquakt. Das hat die Öffentlichkeit nun mal so an sich. Zieht einfach euer Ding durch und das Ganze wird schnell furchtbar uninteressant für alle nicht Involvierten.


----------



## ChristopherB (19. Februar 2012)

Keine Sorge, ich habe hier nichts anderes erwartet und habe kein Problem damit  ich hab nur keine Lust jede Woche einen Tourbericht zu posten, worüber sich dann Unbeteiligte die Mäuler zerreißen


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zwar auf der h_da aber die Berichte würden mich trotzdem interessieren. 
Evtl gibts ja eine Tour, die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Theolean (27. Februar 2012)

hmm, hört sich interessant an, bin am überlegen ob ich auch mal vorbeigucken soll. 

Wobei meine Fitness doch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, und mit einem anderem Dienstagstermin kollidiert. Vllt. packe ich es im Sommer mal vorbei zuschauen.


----------



## ChristopherB (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo biker,

morgen plane ich mal wieder an den Melibokus zu fahren und bitte alle teilnehmenden entsprechend Beleuchtung und Verpflegung mitzunehmen. Ebenfalls wäre das Semesterticket & Perso für eine eventuelle Straßenbahnrückfahrt nicht verkehrt.

Sollte es wider Erwarten richtig nass werden oder irgendetwas anderes dazwischenkommen, können wir natürlich auch spontan umplanen. Außerdem soll es keine Monstertour werden, aber je nach Strecke und Gruppenkonstellation halt schon 3,5h.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder eine größere Truppe zusammenbekommen 

Viele Grüße,
Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (28. Februar 2012)

Na, wie wars?


----------



## ChristopherB (29. Februar 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> Na, wie wars?



Eine neue Kette auf einer 3300km gelaufenen Kassette, welche zwei Ketten mit sagen wir ausreichender Pflege (jeweils 0,7% Längung am Ende) zu versorgen hatte, lief nicht, sodass ich erst mit springender Kette absagen gefahren bin und anschließend die alte Kette durch den Stadtwald gejagd habe. Den einzigen "Teilnehmer" habe ich dann immerhin dort nochmal aufgegabelt...


----------



## C3lb (6. März 2012)

Wo steht denn auf der Kassette der Kilometerstand?


----------



## ChristopherB (19. März 2012)

Servus,

morgen fahre ich bereits um 15 Uhr. Sollte jemand mitkommen, bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung, ansonsten fahre ich nicht am Stadion vorbei. 

Die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt findet weiterhin erst wieder im neuen Semester, Dienstag, den 10.04. um 17 Uhr statt. Bis dahin weiterhin erfolgreiche Prüfungen und anschließend eine ausgiebige Erholung, welcher Form auch immer ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Christopher


----------



## storkstork (27. März 2012)

Hat jemand lust heute zu fahren? Wäre meine erste Ausfarht dieses Jahr und ich habe nur ein Hardtail. Wenn also jemand ne lockere Runde fahren will, ich wär dabei.


----------



## Flooho (27. März 2012)

Ich fahre Heute auf jeden Fall. Bin um 17Uhr am Stadion.

Flo


----------



## storkstork (27. März 2012)

Yeah, dann komme ich da auch mal. Bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## ChristopherB (15. April 2012)

Ich habe mich nach den Rückmeldungen am letzten Dienstag für nach einmal für eine Verlegung entschieden und würde nun gern jeden MONTAG um 18 Uhr fahren. Ich hoffe damit können nun die meisten leben.


----------



## SimoneH (15. April 2012)

Wo soll´s morgen hingehen? Ist die Tourplanung schon abgeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lubbenz (15. April 2012)

Montag klingt gut! Dann wären ich (Lukas) und der Jan sicherlich auch wieder jede Woche am Start (sind letztes SS relativ regelmäßig mitgefahren)
Morgen dann wahrscheinlich auch schon, wenn man keine Beleuchtung mehr braucht


----------



## ChristopherB (15. April 2012)

Morgen sollte es gerade noch ohne Beleuchtung gehen, werden vermutlich je nach Konstellation nur zum Frankenstein fahren...


----------



## kniel.84 (18. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.. Auf der usz-homepage steht Donnerstag 18 Uhr.
Findet das noch statt oder jetzt nur noch Montags? Denn das ist leider der einzige Tag, an dem ich abends keine Zeit habe...


----------



## M-Cube (18. April 2012)

Hey,
Montag 18Uhr klingt top, da würde ich mich direkt ma für den nächsten Termin anmelden.
Beleuchtung hab ich momentan noch keine hier in DA, aber is ja wieder länger hell 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## ChristopherB (19. April 2012)

Die Gruppe findet nun montags statt. Ich kann die Daten auf der USZ Seite leider nicht eigenständig ändern und warte seit Tagen auf eine Änderung seitens des USZ... Sorry.


----------



## M-Cube (22. April 2012)

mir reichts morgen leider doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (22. April 2012)

Hallo, ich würde morgen mal mit 2 Leuten vorbeischauen, wenn das hier als Anmeldung reicht 
Ich hoffe dieses Semester klappt es endlich mal den Odenwald richtig kennen zu lernen. Bis morgen dann.


----------



## ChristopherB (23. April 2012)

Guten Morgen! Selbstverständlich reicht das, die Anmeldung ist hauptsächlich entscheidend, damit ihr im E-Mail Versteiler seid! Also damit es keine Missverständniss gibt, heute Abend 18 Uhr!


----------



## ChristopherB (29. April 2012)

Ab sofort weiterhin montags aber erst um 18.30!


----------



## Ole84 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde dieses Jahre gerne wieder vermehrt mitfahren und habe dazu folgende Fragen:
1. Gibt es diesen Sommer '12 wieder zwei unterschiedliche Gruppen  für XC und Enduro, wie früher?
2. Wann finden die Gruppen statt?
3. Finden die Gruppen immer (regelmäßig) statt oder nur nach Absprachen?

Viele Grüße
Ole


----------



## ChristopherB (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ole,

es existiert leider nur noch eine eher XC orientierte Gruppe. Die Enduro Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst bzw. fährt nur noch nach spontaner Verabredung durch mtb-da.de.
Wir fahren jeden Montag um 18:30 am altbekannten Treffpunkt, vielleicht hast du ja Lust mal vorbeizuschauen...

Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## Ole84 (16. Mai 2012)

Wieso fällt denn immer alles auf den Montag...

Prinzipiell ist mir XC sowieso viel lieber.
Diesen Montag schaffe ich es nicht, aber kommenden Montag auf jeden Fall, falls bis dahin mein Rad wieder in Schuss ist.


----------



## Ole84 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
wie schon erwähnt ist Montag immer etwas unglücklich. Hat denn jemand Lust übermorgen Abend eine gemütliche Runde zu fahren?

Treffpunkt: 14.06.12 18:30Uhr vor dem Hochschulschwimmbad

Gruß Ole


----------



## ChristopherB (13. Juni 2012)

Servus,

wenn du magst kannst du mich im facebook mal hinzufügen, facebook.com/mybikeismycastle. Wir organisieren aktuell ein paar spontane Touren über eine facebook Gruppe, das ist für die meisten einfacher als hier reinzuschauen/den Thread zu abonnieren.

Morgen Abend fahre ich vermutlich Rennrad.


Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## Nafrapetimel (30. Juni 2012)

Steht der Termin diesen Montag Abend?

Dann würde ich mal vorbei schauen.

Wenn sonst jemand heute oder morgen Abend ne Runde fahren möchte meldet euch gerne. Facebook etc. benutze ich nicht...

Gruß,
Hannes


----------



## ChristopherB (1. Juli 2012)

Ja, der steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristopherB (10. Juli 2012)

Gestern sind wir für dieses Semester zum letzten Mal offiziell gefahren. Ich bin in den Semesterferien zwar grundsätzlich in Darmstadt, möchte mich aber nicht wöchentlich auf einen Termin festlegen. Alles weitere also per spontaner Absprache hier oder im facebook!


----------



## Peter2 (12. August 2012)

Hi. Ab wann wird wieder gefahren?


----------



## ChristopherB (13. August 2012)

Moin,

ab Semesterbeginn, dem 15.10. wieder regelmäßig wobei der Wochentag noch nicht feststeht. Aktuell fahren wir sporadisch und verabreden uns über die facebook Gruppe.

Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## Flooho (13. August 2012)

Wie heißt denn die Gruppe?


----------



## ChristopherB (14. August 2012)

MTB DA, füge mich einfach mal als Freund hinzu, facebook.com/mybikeismycastle !


----------



## ChristopherB (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Uni-Gruppe startet im Wintersemester jeden Dienstag um 17 Uhr am Hochschulbad. Spontane Absagen ob des Wetters hier und im Mail-Verteiler des USZ! Denkt an Licht!


----------



## niclas_m (23. November 2012)

Hab diese Woche ne Satteltasche im Wald gefunden, irgendwo zwischen Bölle und Eberstadt unterhalb vom Funkmast. Wenn einer eine vermisst bitte  bei mir melden.

gruß
niclas


----------



## UncleCharles (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Wollte mal fragen, ob Ihr durch den Winter fahrt? Warm genug wäre es ja...
Meine sonstigen Mitfahrer sind da alle ein wenig piensig, und ich würd gern nach einer gründlich zerschmissenen Schulter wieder ein bisschen fahren gehn.

Grüsse


----------



## ChristopherB (28. Dezember 2012)

Servus,

Selbstverständlich fahren wir durch. Am 15.1. geht es regulär weiter!

Gruß, Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (30. Dezember 2012)

Und regulär heisst, so wie in der Unisportgruppe angegeben, ab 17.00? Im Dunkeln? Licht ist vorhanden, aber das wäre doch ein Novum für mich


----------



## ChristopherB (31. Dezember 2012)

Dienstags um 17 Uhr ab Hochschulstadion - im Dunkeln, genau  im Winter ist (bei mir) wochentags leider wenig zu bezwecken ohne Licht...


----------



## UncleCharles (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Ich fiebere und huste ein bisschen vor mich hin, und meine Winterbekleidung ist nicht wirklich ausreichend... Ich versuche es nächste Woche nochmal mit Euch, viel Spass beim Fahren


----------



## ChristopherB (16. Januar 2013)

Servus,

schau gern mal vorbei! Passende Kleidung und etwas (viel) Licht erhöhen den Spaßfaktor 

LG,
Christopher


----------



## UncleCharles (16. Januar 2013)

"Passend" ist abhängig von der freigesetzten Leistung relativ zur persönlichen Fitness... letzte Woche gings in kurzen Hosen und T-Shirt ohne zu frieren...

Und Licht, naja, "genug" müsste es sein, nur die Ausleuchtung dürfte eher schwach sein, ist halt eine umfunktionierte LED-Taschenlampe...


----------



## UncleCharles (5. März 2013)

Hab ich eine Terminänderung verschlafen? Oder einen anderen Treffpunkt? Dienstag 17.00 hab ich jetzt 2x in Folge niemanden angetroffen. Oder fahrt Ihr in den Semesterferien alle nach Hause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (5. März 2013)

In den Semesterferien wird das meist spontan über die Facebook Gruppe abgesprochen.


----------



## UncleCharles (5. März 2013)

Ich habe kein Facebook. Andrerseits sieht man sich vielleicht durch Zufall im Wald


----------



## Till_Mann (6. März 2013)

Ich glaub die Leute sind einfach zu faul es hier auch noch reinzuschreiben. Wie siehts bei dir morgen um ein Uhr aus?


----------



## UncleCharles (6. März 2013)

Hajo, warum nicht? Hochschulstadion?


----------



## Till_Mann (7. März 2013)

es wird halb zwei. treffpunkt hochschulstadion.


----------



## UncleCharles (7. März 2013)

Lustig wars. Mal was anderes, seid ihr als "offizielle Hochschulsportgruppe" (oder was auch immer...) irgendwie in den TU Meet & Move Tag involviert?

Soll am 12.6.2013 sein.


----------



## ChristopherB (8. März 2013)

Nee, ich wüsste nicht wie...


----------



## Theolean (18. April 2013)

Hey, 

aktuell sieht es so aus als hätte ich Montags wieder mehr Zeit und hätte Lusten mal mitzufahren. 

Was sollte man an Kondi mitbringen? Meine leidet noch mächtig unter dem Winter.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (19. April 2013)

Theolean schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> aktuell sieht es so aus als hätte ich Montags wieder mehr Zeit und hätte Lusten mal mitzufahren.
> 
> Was sollte man an Kondi mitbringen? Meine leidet noch mächtig unter dem Winter.



Wir teilen uns in der Regel bei den längeren Anstiegen auf. Die schnelleren fahren eine Extrarunde und die langsameren in ihrem Tempo hoch.


----------



## Theolean (20. April 2013)

Ok, dann versuche ich übernächsten Montag vorbeizukommen. Mal sehen was noch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (22. April 2013)

Montags abends ist leider so ziemlich der einzige Abend an dem ich kaum kann. Mal schauen, ab und zu komm ich sicher nochmal vorbei, oder zu einer spontanen Tour oder so.


----------



## visionthing (22. April 2013)

Es gibt auch eine Mountainbike Gruppe von h-da. 
Evtl. passt das ja besser.


----------



## UncleCharles (22. April 2013)

Gut möglich. Vielleicht schau ich mal bei Euch vorbei, oder fahr zufällig zu ähnlicher Zeit dieselbe Strecke. Mittwoch 17.30 ist auf jeden Fall für mich der bessere Termin, so global betrachtet.

Morgen Abend fahr ich auf jeden Fall erstmal eine kleine Runde zum einfahren, mit ein paar Leuten, schauen wie weit es mit der Kondition so her ist (knappes Jahr Pause usw...)

Falls jemand spontan Lust hat, Böllenfalltor-Parkplatz so gegen 18.00, denk ich, und Richtung Frankenstein.


----------



## Jucon (24. April 2013)

Servus.
Wie heißt denn die ominöse facebook Gruppe, würde vielleicht auch mal mitfahren, v.a. das Aufteilen nach Leistungsvermögen macht mir doch Mut das ganze auch zu schaffen. Wie viel km und hm reißt ihr denn immer so?


----------



## ChristopherB (25. April 2013)

"MTB DA" heißt die Gruppe.

Wir fahren 30-40km und 600-1000hm, je nach Konstellation der Gruppe und Gusto.


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. August 2013)

Gibts auch eine "abfahrtsorientiertere" Gruppe an der TU?
Habe an meiner CC-Feile momentan nur die HR-Bremse, da mir das Gewinde in der Gabel zerbröselt ist :/


----------



## Nafrapetimel (24. August 2013)

Die Gruppe ist recht gemischt orientiert, berghoch ist es zeitweise zwar auch recht zügig, bergrunter geht es aber auch ganz gut zur Sache. 
Normalerweise fährt so ca. die Hälfte der Leute Fully, teilweise auch mit 150mm plus Federweg.
Solange du ein halbwegs bergauftaugliches Rad hast solltest du klarkommen.

Von einer reinen Abfahrtsgruppe weiß ich nichts.


----------



## fl4me-on (24. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

hab vor kurzem mein Fully nach knapp zwei Jahren völliger Vernachlässigung aus der Garage meiner Eltern befreit und nach Darmstadt geholt. Nach jeder Menge Wartungs- und Reinigungsarbeiten scheint es jetzt wieder voll fahrtüchtig zu sein und entsprechend gerne würde ich es mal wieder ordentlich ausfahren.

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mich in die Unisport Gruppe eingeschrieben, die ja bis zum 11.10. geht und bin letztendlich hier gelandet. Aus den Beiträgen vom letzten Jahr konnte ich bereits herauslesen, dass in den Semesterferien wohl keine regelmäßigen Treffen stattfinden, weshalb ich mich mal erkundigen wollte, ob am Termin nächsten Montag (gerne auch zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt) jemand für eine entspannte Tour zu haben wäre?

Bin hier leider noch nie gefahren und habe daher keine Ahnung von den Routen und Schwierigkeitsgraden. Meine Kondition ist nach der langen Pause auch nicht so besonders, weshalb sich die Top-Racer wohl ziemlich langweilen würden mit mir :/

Alternativ bin ich natürlich über jeden guten Tipp zu einer vernünftigen Strecke in der Gegend (komme aus DA-Arheilgen) sehr dankbar, die ich dann auf eigene Faust mal testen könnte um wieder ein Bisschen in Form zu kommen


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. August 2013)

@Nafrapetimel: Bin erst ab dem Wintersemester in DA, werd wohl mal mit meinem Radl vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafrapetimel (24. August 2013)

Normalerweise fahren wir in den Semester "Ferien" jeden Montag abend ab 18:00 Uhr vom Böllenfalltor aus. Ich denke auch diesen Montag.

Tourtipp: Vom Böllenfalltor aus immer grob Richtung Eberstadt bzw. Nieder Ramstadt, dann den Frankenstein irgendwie hoch und ab da geht es eigentlich überall schön wieder runter.
In dem ganzen Gebiet gibt es echt recht viele Trails, von daher muss man gar nicht so genau wissen wo man lang fährt.


----------



## Theolean (24. August 2013)

Also aktuell sind offiziell Semesterferien.
Trotzdem trifft sich ein Teil der Gruppe weiterhin so gut wie jeden Montag um 18 Uhr, aber am Böllenfalltor! Das Tempo richtet sich nach der Gruppe.

Meistens fahren wird Frankenstein hoch dann Richtung 10-Wege Platz runter wieder hoch und Rinne runter. Eigentlich für jeden was dabei.


----------



## fl4me-on (24. August 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, das klingt doch super! Dann schließe ich mich euch am Montag einfach unauffällig an  Mittlerweile bin ich auch in der Facebookgruppe, wo ja etwas mehr los zu sein scheint, als hier. Werde auf jeden Fall ein Auge auf beide Gruppen haben, sollte sich am Termin oder Treffpunkt etwas ändern.

Leider bin ich nicht oft an der Lichtwiese und weiß daher nicht genau, wo dieses Böllenfalltor ist. Ich weiß nur, dass das die Endhaltestelle der Straßenbahnlinie 9 ist. Muss man von dort aus noch irgendwo hin oder trefft ihr euch direkt dort an der Nieder-Ramstädter-Str.?


----------



## Theolean (24. August 2013)

Neben dem Restaurant Böllenfalltor, welches bei der Haltestelle liegt, ist doch der geschotterte Parkplatz, da ist Treffpunkt.

Edit: kannst auch sagen nach was für einem Fahrrad wir ausschau halten sollen, dann sammeln wir dich schon ein.


----------



## fl4me-on (24. August 2013)

Perfekt, danke! Bis Montag dann


----------



## JSB (20. September 2013)

Servus!
Ich suche noch paar Leute die auch über den Winter in Umgebung Darmstadt unterwegs sind. Seid ihr nächsten Montag wieder unterwegs? Oder eventuell auch an einem anderen Tag?

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theolean (20. September 2013)

Aktuell gibt es keinen offiziellen Termin, den wird es erst wieder zum Semesterstart geben.

Aktuell werden über die Facebook Gruppe Treffen ausgemacht.


----------



## lt-midseason07 (30. September 2013)

Theolean schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es keinen offiziellen Termin, den wird es erst wieder zum Semesterstart geben.
> 
> Aktuell werden über die Facebook Gruppe Treffen ausgemacht.



Der Termin für das Wintersemester steht fest und lautet Montags 17:30 Uhr, Eingang Hochschulstadion.

Gruß Julius


----------



## UncleCharles (1. Oktober 2013)

Zu schade, Montags kann ich nicht


----------



## willyalvarez2 (5. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich werde ab Monntag als Praktikant in Frankfurt sein. Fährt jemand mit dem Mountainbike?

Grüsse, 

William


----------



## ChristopherB (5. März 2014)

Hallo William,

wir fahren viel in Darmstadt, ja! Aktuell läuft allerdings alles über die Facebook Gruppe: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/unigruppe/
Ich bin ab Sommer wieder dabei!

Viele Grüße aus Berkeley,
Christopher


----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. März 2014)

Für die, die kein Facebook haben: Ab dem nächsten Semester gibt es ZWEI Unigruppen. Eine für die Anfänger oder diejenigen, die ganz gemütlich fahren wollen und die altbekannte Gruppe, bei der auch mal mit ein bisschen Druck gefahren wird.

Beide starten um 17:30 immer Mittwochs (ab dem 16.04.14) vor der Hochschulstadion (bei dem Gebäude H1/08). Gruppenwahl erfolgt dann vor Ort.

Falls ihr Fragen habt, schreibt mir einfach eine PN!


----------



## Xame (1. April 2014)

Teilnehmen und mitmachen; testet auf unserer Demotour die Bikes hautnah und erlebt das Rocky Mountain Feeling ! Wir freuen uns auf Euch ! Am 12.-13.4 auch in Darmstadt!

http://www.rockymountaindays.com/


----------



## Das_Playmobil (16. April 2014)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Heute findet das erste Mal bei wunderschönem Wetter die Unigruppe um 17:30 statt. Treffpunkt wie immer am Hochschulstadion. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:20, weshalb Licht für die Heimfahrt sinnvoll sein könnte.

Ich wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Gruppe auf der USZ-Seite ausgebucht ist. Das ist natürlich kein Problem, ihr könnt trotzdem kommen! (An der Stelle verweise ich nochmal auf die FB-Gruppe https://www.facebook.com/groups/unigruppe/)

Viele Grüße und bis nachher
Georg


----------



## UncleCharles (13. September 2014)

Hallo,

Wie plant ihr das Wintersemester? Wird es weiter zwei Gruppen geben?

Gruß


----------



## ChristopherB (14. September 2014)

Servus,

ja wird es  die Fahrzeit steht allerdings noch nicht ganz fest, da das VL-Verzeichnis noch auf sich warten lässt....

Gruß,
Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

In der Beschreibung steht Mittwoch abend, der Termin ist aber auf Montag abend festgelegt. Montags kann ich vermutlich nicht (zumindest nicht regelmässig). Was trifft denn nun zu?

Gruß


----------



## ChristopherB (5. Oktober 2014)

Das witd noch kommuniziert, die Veröffentlichung ist ohne Rücksprache geschehen.


----------



## UncleCharles (5. Oktober 2014)

Okay, da es ja anscheinend eine begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl gibt, werd ich mich wohl erst anmelden wenn das raus ist. Schlimmstenfalls müsste ich dann zufälligerweise einen ähnlichen Weg wie Ihr fahren oder so


----------



## Das_Playmobil (7. Oktober 2014)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Okay, da es ja anscheinend eine begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl gibt, werd ich mich wohl erst anmelden wenn das raus ist. Schlimmstenfalls müsste ich dann zufälligerweise einen ähnlichen Weg wie Ihr fahren oder so



Es gibt eigentlich keine Teilnehmerbegrenzung. Ich denke im Winter wird es ohnehin nicht so voll, wie diesen Sommer.


----------



## UncleCharles (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie dem auch sei, wenn Ihr den Termin geklärt habt, wäre es super, wenn ihr das hier nochmal veröffentlichen könntet, da ich kein Facebook habe. Danke


----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. März 2015)

Im kommenden Semester findet die Unigruppe wieder Dienstags um 17:30 vor dem Hochschulstadion statt.

Wir mussten diesen Termin leider kurzfristig von Mittwoch auf Dienstag verschieben. Also nicht wundern, falls auf der USZ Seite etwas anderes steht.

Die zusätzliche Mädelsgruppe findet allerdings nach wie vor am Mittwoch statt!
Dienstag dann für alle!


----------



## Nidhoegg (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo, wie sieht das für nicht TU mitglieder aus, die einfach gerne in einer Gruppe Fahren würden?


----------



## Das_Playmobil (3. Juli 2017)

Nidhoegg schrieb:


> Hallo, wie sieht das für nicht TU mitglieder aus, die einfach gerne in einer Gruppe Fahren würden?



Ihr könnt gerne kommen. Allerdings bin ich bereits nicht mehr in Darmstadt - andere halten die Fahne hoch und machen weiter. Eventuell hat die Sommerpause schon begonnen ,-)


----------

